# Imac os 9.0 upgrade



## bobforceverte (23 Mars 2010)

Bonjour

j'ai recupéré un imac bulle DVD power PC G3 400 mhz avec 320 mo de ram

il tourne sur l'os FU1-9.0

je cherche a l'utiliser comme ordinateur de salon musique-internet et a le mettre en réseau avec mon macbook qui tourne sur 10.5.8


Mes questions sont les suivantes

-Le dd est de 10 go  je souhaite augmenter sa capacité, jusqu'a combien le gigas est-il possible d'installer sur ce modèle ?
-l'Os 9.0 etait plus evolué dans mes souvenirs, j'aimerais bien avoir un itunes etc...
jusqu'ou je peux remettre a jour le systeme sans dépenser trop.
-l'imac est assez bruyant, y a t-il des solution pour réduire le bruit ?


Cordialement

Or
Ni
Car


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2010)

bobforceverte a dit:


> -Le dd est de 10 go  je souhaite augmenter sa capacité, jusqu'a combien le gigas est-il possible d'installer sur ce modèle ?



Le contrôleur ATA de cette machine ne gère pas les disques au delà de 128 Go, mais 128 vrais Go, donc si tu peux aller jusqu'à un disque de 120 Go (111 en réalité), mais tu peux aussi mettre un disque de 160 Go (149 en réalité), seuls 128 Go de ce disque seront reconnus, mais ça fait toujours 17 Go de plus qu'avec le 120.



bobforceverte a dit:


> -l'Os 9.0 etait plus evolué dans mes souvenirs, j'aimerais bien avoir un itunes etc...
> jusqu'ou je peux remettre a jour le systeme sans dépenser trop.



Partant du 9.0, tu peux aller jusqu'au 9.2.2 gratuitement, en appliquant successivement les mises à jour 9.1, 9.2.1, puis 9.2.2. Il existe une version d'iTunes qui fonctionne sous Mac Os 9.2.2.



bobforceverte a dit:


> -l'imac est assez bruyant, y a t-il des solution pour réduire le bruit ?



Comment ça, bruyant ? l'iMac G3 "slot loading" est le Mac le plus silencieux jamais sorti (refroidissement par convection, aucun ventilateur) ?


----------



## boddy (23 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à vous deux,

J'ai un G 3. En système 9, gros problèmes avec Internet : la carte graphique ne suffit plus pour l'Internet d'aujourd'hui.

De plus, c'est vraiment difficile de trouver des app. sur Internet pour ce système...

J'ai essayé de le passer en OS X Panther compatible Power PC G3, mais c'est une galère pas possible, toujours pour Internet. Les images ne s'affichent pas ou peu, plein de sites sont inatteignables, etc... 

Pascal 77, tu utilises quoi comme navigateur ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2010)

boddy a dit:


> Pascal 77, tu utilises quoi comme navigateur ?



Safari, mais pas sur un iMac G3/400, la machine la plus lente que j'ai est un PowerBook G3/500 (sous tiger), et sur internet, avec cette machine, j'évite les vidéo en streaming !


----------



## boddy (23 Mars 2010)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Safari, mais pas sur un iMac G3/400, la machine la plus lente que j'ai est un PowerBook G3/500 (sous tiger), et sur internet, j'évite les vidéo en streaming !




Avec un processeur 350 MHz et Safari, c'est pratiquement impossible de faire quoi que ce soit.

bobforceverte a un 400, ça va être limite


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2010)

boddy a dit:


> Avec un processeur 350 MHz et Safari, c'est pratiquement impossible de faire quoi que ce soit.
> 
> bobforceverte a un 400, ça va être limite



Ben de toute façon, Safari, faudrait qu'il passe à OS X, là il st en 9.0 avec la perspective de passer en 9.2.2, et sur une machine comme ça, OX X avec 320 Mo de Ram, ça va faire léger (sur mon Pismo 500, j'ai 1 Go, et déjà sur internet, il est limite). Cela dit, par rapport à ton 350, il y a une différence, toi tu es limité à Panther, donc Safari 1.x, lui; il a le Fw intégré, donc il peut utiliser Tiger et Safari 4 plus rapide, mais bon, faudra ajouter de la Ram !


----------



## Invité (23 Mars 2010)

Sur le B/B@350 qui tourne avec X.3 (896Mo de Ram), j'ai mis Camino qui est un peu plus à jour que Safari ou FireFox.
Il y a peu de sites incompatibles (sauf bien sûr tout ce qui flash !  )


----------



## boddy (24 Mars 2010)

Je vais essayer Camino, parce qu'avec Safari on ne peut même pas atteindre le site Hotmail et c'est le parcours du combattant pour Yahoo Mail qu'il faut ouvrir en mode classique.

Ce Mac est sensé servir aux personnes de passage (souvent des étrangers) qui veulent ouvrir leurs boîtes aux lettres et... ça râle grave


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2010)

boddy a dit:


> Je vais essayer Camino, parce qu'avec Safari on ne peut même pas atteindre le site Hotmail et c'est le parcours du combattant pour Yahoo Mail qu'il faut ouvrir en mode classique.
> 
> Ce Mac est sensé servir aux personnes de passage (souvent des étrangers) qui veulent ouvrir leurs boîtes aux lettres et... ça râle grave



Le meilleur, dans ce cas de figure, ça doit être iCab, il est encore plus léger que Camino !

C'est d'ailleurs aussi valable sous Mac OS 9.x


----------



## papadben (15 Avril 2010)

Salut
Je viens d'en ramasser un dans la rue, sous la pluie.... Un bleu...  Je me disais le prendre pour les HP mais il fonctionne !
Système 9.2...., Photoshop Elements, Works 5.... Ie 5....
Le lecteur CD tourne impec... Il paraît que le mange disque lit les DVD?
Faut que je lui trouve un clavier, j'ai cherché autour mais je n'en ai pas trouvé!
J'ai pas de bol!
Je compte lui coller les jeux que j'ai sur mon 6360 (Doom et autres) pour le gamin...
Mais si je veux que le machin accède à internet, comment dois-je faire?

Merci

Par contre, il appartenait à un fumeur et quand il tourne une écoeurante odeur de tabac s'en dégage... Connaissez vous un moyen de la faire partir?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2010)

papadben a dit:


> Le lecteur CD tourne impec... Il paraît que le mange disque lit les DVD?



Les iMac G3 étaient de deux choses l'une, équipés soit d'un lecteur de DVD, soit d'un graveur de CD-RW. Donc s'il lit les DVD, tu ne peux pas graver, et s'il grave ls CD, tu ne peux pas lire de DVD. A priori, c'étaient les anciens modèles qui avaient le lecteur de DVD, et les plus récents (à partir de 2001) qui avaient le graveur. Dans ceux d'avant, par contre, les modèles à 350 Mhz ne lisaient que les CD. (je ne parle bien entendu là, que des modèles à lecteur "mange disque")



papadben a dit:


> Mais si je veux que le machin accède à internet, comment dois-je faire?



Euuuh  Le brancher sur un modem ou un routeur (en ethernet, à moins que ça ne soit un des rares à disposer de l'équipement 802.11b optionnel).



papadben a dit:


> Par contre, il appartenait à un fumeur et quand il tourne une écoeurante odeur de tabac s'en dégage... Connaissez vous un moyen de la faire partir?



Oui, la patience, j'ai récupéré il y a quelques années un PowerMac G4 et son écran 17" CRT qui avaient appartenus à un fumeur de pipe, au bout d'une dizaine de jours en ambiance non fumeur, la puanteur a commencé à diminuer, et au bout de trois semaines, ça ne sentait quasiment plus du tout.


----------



## papadben (16 Avril 2010)

C'est surtout au vu des logiciels installés dedans, il y a Toast et une appli de lecture DVD....
Ceci dit , je me trouve un clavier (j'en ai marre de toujours piquer celui  de l'imac intel) et je l'ausculte....
Merci pour tes lumières, je vois tout ça au retour de vacances!


----------



## claude72 (17 Avril 2010)

papadben a dit:


> Par contre, il appartenait à un fumeur et quand il tourne une écoeurante odeur de tabac s'en dégage... Connaissez vous un moyen de la faire partir?


Pour commencer, un démontage des capots et un bon dépoussièrage à l'air comprimé.
(ça permet d'enlever toute la poussière imbibée de nicotine et de goudron et ensuite l'odeur disparaît plus vite)


----------

